# Python water everywhere!



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I love using the 'python' to do water changes - I am never going back to buckets. Previously I had a piece of hose that came included with my original 55g with a simple sink connection. It was old and full of algae so we decided to replace. Got a National Geographic brand hose at one of the big box stores - it was terrible - the hose was flimsy and kinked all the time - the kinks didn't come out easily I would have to straighten it then step heavily on the hose to bend it back into a round shape. After owning for a couple of weeks it got one of the those kinks and the part that attaches to the sink basically exploded and broke. I got my money back.

We went to the LFS and got a length of pond tubing with the sink attachment part and a separate drain part with something you can squeeze to get suction started. It works ok - but I get so frustrated with the flimy plastic part that screws onto the sink. If you don't have it positioned and balanced exactly right and it sometimes takes several tries to get it exactly right, water shoots out at all of the connections and gets all over the floor. Sometimes it's fine when I start it so I walk away to clean algae or something then come back and it has unbalanced itself and I have water all over the floor again.

Has anyone found a brand or python or a secret special trick they use to get the thing screwed together in the optimum manner to prevent the water going all over the floor? Incidentally, I recycle the water by taking the 30ft length of hose out the door and watering my plants with the old tank water. I would recommend that to any other aquarists with a garden or living in the desert. The nitrates are good fertilizer for the plants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I adjust mine carefully every time and replace it when it gets loose. Never a drop.

I've tried 2 brands and the actual Python hose is by FAR superior.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Python is the way to go. I never spill any water. I use gravity to siphon the water directly to my toilet.

They have all kinds of adapters so that you have the right fit.

Check out their product page: http://www.pythonproducts.com/products.html


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I just use one of these on the outside hose bib:










One hose to the tank and one to the garden.

Open the hose bib to start the siphon, then divert to garden.

Never spill a drop.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How do you get hot water?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't...but I'm not in NJ either. Spring, summer and fall I do 80% a week in one change on all tanks. Winter I divide it up a bit depending on how cold the water is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah well with Python you can match temp exactly and do 75% changes with ease all year round.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not worried about matching temp perfectly...I want ease without sending hundreds of gallons extra gallons into my septic system every week. I have some money in my fish, but the anaerobic septic system costs about 20K and has a 370GPD rating that I'm not willing to push. I suppose it's a matter of priorities.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some do the drain part of the process out a window or door and into the garden without running water but just letting the water siphon out.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

But then the python is just an expensive hose?

I don't know. Just thought I'd share my setup. I'm pretty happy with the ease and speed I can change multiple tanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's great! Lots of choices.

The nice thing about the python is that it can deliver the right temp of water and pump up (as opposed to a siphon that can only drain down) and the hose is potable water safe and very flexible. Also you can turn it on/off between tanks at the siphon, and vacuum substrate while doing water changes. I also have a "imitation" python and the hose is so stiff it's a pain to coil and drag around the house.


----------



## munk (Apr 13, 2016)

Does being on a septic put you in private well territory. I know when I use my well water for a few minutes, it starts coming out at about 55 degrees. I think that's a little cold winter or summer. I also live at 7300' in elevation so I do know cold. Hook-up directly to sink is way to go. And being on the well I have no treatment I need for water. Hard water comes out about an 8ph and no chemicals. This is a house made for cichlids. Just lucky I guess. And finally, I do water my outside plantings with the tank water.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

munk said:


> Does being on a septic put you in private well territory.


Often yes, sometimes no. My community is all public water with private septics. We're a poor drainage area so the septics are unconventional, obnoxiously expensive, have annual licenses and inspections.


----------

